# Bryce Gilmore - any opinions?



## Mike Trader (7 June 2008)

Anyone had any dealings with Bryce Gilmore or his Books? Cheers Mike


----------



## Asher77 (1 July 2013)

Mike Trader said:


> Anyone had any dealings with Bryce Gilmore or his Books? Cheers Mike




I Know this post is old, I have been studying the Bryce books for 2 years on and off.  I keep coming back to them because I see his principles repeating over and over again with incredible accuracy.  I am looking for other people to network with who are interested in his philosophies. He is retired now, if any of his students are still around,  please let me know


----------



## Riffraff2 (10 February 2016)

Hi Asher, not sure if you are still around, but I agree with you. I will send you a private message to see if you want to get in touch.


----------



## minwa (10 February 2016)

Asher77 said:


> I Know this post is old, I have been studying the Bryce books for 2 years on and off.  I keep coming back to them because I see his principles repeating over and over again with incredible accuracy.  I am looking for other people to network with who are interested in his philosophies. He is retired now, if any of his students are still around,  please let me know




Which part of his stuff do you find incredible accuracy with ? 

X-ABCD Ratios
Fibonacci Ratios
Alternate Waves
Floor Traders' Pivot Levels
Balance Point Levels
Square of 9 Levels
Tools:

Gann Procedures
Bryce Gilmore's prorietary Trend Wave Indicator
Test New D-Level Tool
Move X-ABCD Tool
Retrace Feature




Pay a few grand and your charts can look like this too..More is always better right ?


----------

